# Think Dwill will get boo'd???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

fan pages and his facebook page have been getting LIT up with nasty comments about dwill!! if I was at the jazz home game I'd boo Dwill for sure, he's gonna be outta here in a year anyways. and if you don't think sloan left cause he was sick of that punk Dwill than open your eyes!! my buddy has worked for them for the last 4 years. he said the heated debate between dwill and sloan was one of the worst things he'd ever seen! I'd take sloan over dwill anyways considering we won't have either one in a year. It'll just be corbin trying to pick up the pieces.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I disagree. A player of Derons caliber has to be allowed to play. Sloans system,albeit a fundamentally sound one, is very restrictive and is akin to holding a thouroughbred back when running for the triple crown. Why have a point guard if you want to treat him like he is a 2 guard? If he is boooed it will show a real lack of class on the fans part. Dwill is a stud and hopefully Tye will loosen up on the reins and let Deron do what the team is payin him to do. My only criticism of Sloan is his unwillingness to let the talented young players do what they do best.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I just think Dwill's gone no matter what in a year. its gonna be what denver is dealin with right now with carmello..I'd rather have sloan around than Dwill for just a year. Prima donna attitudes these days. new school players coaches vs. old school coaches I guess. sucks the house of stockton has a quitter like dwill quit the other night in it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

but I bet people do boo him tonight!! just readin comments on his facebook page are funny! they disabled the wall for fans to write! haha


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I disagree. A player of Derons caliber has to be allowed to play. Sloans system,albeit a fundamentally sound one, is very restrictive and is akin to holding a thouroughbred back when running for the triple crown. Why have a point guard if you want to treat him like he is a 2 guard? If he is boooed it will show a real lack of class on the fans part. Dwill is a stud and hopefully Tye will loosen up on the reins and let Deron do what the team is payin him to do. My only criticism of Sloan is his unwillingness to let the talented young players do what they do best.


I will give a different perspective, when Malone and Stockten were here Sloan called all the plays because that is what they preferred, since D-Will has been here he allows him to run most of the offense himself. D-Will is given more freedom than anyone in Sloan's system ever has, D-Will is talented but he can be a ****y prick that feels entitled. Sloan doesn't put up with that crap, but I don't think D-Will is the only reason Sloan left so I hope the fans don't boo him.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> but I bet people do boo him tonight!! just readin comments on his facebook page are funny! they disabled the wall for fans to write! haha


Sure, it may happen, but what does it accomplish? If the fans boo him excessively, then he will pout for the remaining time here and we endure intolerably bad basketball, drama, and losing. If fans just chill, the team might play better , at least for a time, and we can enjoy it for however long it is destined to last. The more one looks into this, the more it is apparent that there are multiple factors that went into yesterdays events. Blaming just DWill is not appropriate IMO.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What's more interesting to me is to see how Deron reacts to the criticism. Will he say "F*** IT! I'm done here!" or will he take more of a "sucks that they're blaming me, so I better go out there and with them over again" type approach? 

As gruff and ornery as Sloan is, it is now apparent that he is the sweetheart of many Jazz fans. "Poor Jerry" many of them are saying. I'm not so sure Jerry wants everyone feeling sorry for him. We knew it was coming, I just think the circumstances have made people start pointing fingers, and speculating that there was something more going on. You wonder what would have come of this apparent rift between the two of them had Jerry been ten or 15 years younger? I bet they would have just worked through it like he said he did so many times before, with so many other players. So it does seem to me that Jerry was indeed just too worn out to keep doing it. That being the case, it was time for him to go. I just hope Corbin was the smart business choice, and not an emotional "we owed the job to him" type move. The jury is out on that. Only the remainder of the season will tell.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

With the text box conveniently placed over his ankle. :roll:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I did kinda feel bad about that but it was the only pic on there I could find... Dwill's healthy and walking around, not like putting the text box over a wheelchair pic or anything. I wanted to put it over that stupid tattoo!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm just curious if any of the Dwill fans have anything good to say about boozer?? cause that's exactly whats going on and is going to happen...just frustrating I guess. oh well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I'm just curious if any of the Dwill fans have anything good to say about boozer?? cause that's exactly whats going on and is going to happen...just frustrating I guess. oh well.


You're trying to compare apples to oranges. DWill and Boozer are two completely different players. Toughness has never been an issue with Deron. If anything, Deron tries to come back from injuries too soon, or plays through stuff that Boozer would have admitted himself to the ER for. Booz was a ***** the whole time he was here. Deron has never come across that way. If there is anything to fault Deron for, its being disrespectful towards his coaches, but I think that just comes with competitor territory. I have felt for a long time that a lot of these younger guys get held back by the old school-ers, like luv2fshnhunt said.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

guess I'd have to be there to know exactly what has gone down..I just saw deron quit during the bulls game it seemed like and that felt like boozer all over again...just get sick of some of these athletes wanting a "players" coach. guess we'll see how it pans out


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't get to see the game, but I have heard some people say the same thing as what you have UG, that Deron "quit" at the end of the game. Its BS if he did, but at the same time, he is human and we all have those moments where we give in like that. The difference between Deron and Boozer is that Boozer was a consistent no-show. He wanted the glory, but was never willing to put in the work to get it. Deron has been a consistent stud on the court, and until I see the same "no-show" attitude that Boozer displayed time and time again, I'll stand behind him as a player.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> if I was at the jazz home game I'd boo Dwill for sure, he's gonna be outta here in a year anyways.


That is one way to guarantee he leaves. :roll:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

From the horse's mouth!

http://1320kfan.com/index.php/audio/lis ... ms_feb._11


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well hard to argue with that Chaser. I liked right around the 3:40 mark in the audio "anybody that thinks I could force coach to resign is crazy,if I tried that he would probably tell me to go do something." The more I read and listen to whats being said about this situation the more I believe it is exactly as Coach Sloan said at the press conference yesterday that he just didn't have the energy anymore.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chaser said:


> From the horse's mouth!
> 
> http://1320kfan.com/index.php/audio/lis ... ms_feb._11


Huh. Well even though I don't believe everything he said I will say I think he handled himself very well in that interview, and I sincerely hope fans do not BOO him. Jazz fans have already made themselves look really boorish and stupid in the media with all their BOOing.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well, I liked the interview but not sure what else he would've said...guess I'll reserve the boo-ing for a year if he doesn't stick around.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tonight's game will be VERY interesting. I bet security is going to be on high alert because of the chance for altercations in the stands among D-Will supporters and Sloan supporters.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The way I see it, I don't know if there has ever been a tougher player, or coach in the NBA, than Jerry Sloan. And any suggestion he'd let anyone run him clearly don't know him. Put Sloan and a 15 gator in a cage match, and I'd bet on Sloan - even pushing 70. Heck - Sloan vs. Chuck Norris - I'm taking Sloan. The only person in basketball tough enough to run Sloan - is Sloan. Period. And it has been clear for two decades, the owners of the Jazz have a much stronger loyalty to Sloan than any player they've had, and that includes D-Will. If D-Will had laid out a "me or him" ultimatum, he'd be the one moving - not Sloan. 

After watching the presser yesterday, D-Will's interview today, and Sloan's relationship with Jazz brass for 28 years, I am 100% convinced he left because he was done coaching. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree 100% with what gary just said! they would have told D to suck it up or pack salt.
Good hell, he's 70 years old! If Jerry wants to go spend six months in Tiajuana with an 18 year old native, a donkey, and some ping pong balls, then he ought to be able to do it without being scrutinized!!! He's earned the right to do whatever the hell he wants.


----------

